# Just got back from BroNYCon



## GatodeCafe (Jan 13, 2012)

My 1st con ever. I was a guest of honor. It was fucking sick.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Sick in a good way right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

GatodeCafe said:


> I was a guest of honor


What's your brony name?
If you don't want to say on here atleast pm me, cause now I'm wondering.


----------

